# Database Discussions > MDX and Analysis Services >  rollup unary create a new column

## TomGao

after I've created a new column in a table with the "Create a new column" with custom members. How do I actually remove this newly created column without recreating the dimension ?

Thank you
Tom

----------


## Stephen

Use Enterprise Manager, right click on the table and select "Design Table".  You can then delete the column

----------

